# Ovulation query



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know whether no change in temp may mean you havent ovulated that month


Paranoid Fi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I wouldn't get too hung up on temps as they can only give an indication not a confirmation.

I presume you've been temping for a while ?  Clomid can effect your temps so not always reliable.

Your temp should dip just before ovulation and then rise following it....

If you've not had any temp change then it may mean you've not ovulated yet but the best way to confirm ovulation is by having a progesterone blood test 7dpo.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Minxy

My temp did drop but only by points of a centigrade   , dont think it was enough to qualify, but thanks for the info, didnt realise it dropped prior to aswell  , got my prog test next sunday

thanks

Fi


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I agree with Minxy. You need to do them for a few months really to get the hang of it, and I always looked at the 'pattern' really rather than a single temp rise or fall. 

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

bonny40 (Fi) said:


> Hi Minxy
> 
> My temp did drop but only by points of a centigrade  , dont think it was enough to qualify, but thanks for the info, didnt realise it dropped prior to aswell , got my prog test next sunday
> 
> ...


It should drop just before ovulation and rise just after ovulation due to the release of progesterone and because our bodies naturally increase in temp slightly to prepare for any possible embryo, almost like incubation.......your temp shouldn't drop after ovulation.

If you're going to chart your temps then a good book is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler....you can also check out the website... http://www.tcoyf.com/

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheres for the info Minxy and Rosie, being a pain sorry but my temp was round evens of 35.5 up til day 12 then on day 13 it dropped to 34.4 and on 14 onwards it has been between around 35.5 since, so does that look good then? i got this real amateur chart ive constructed and drawing a graph rather than reading it has made me realise this slump   ... what d'ya reckon??
Many thanks Fi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Its difficult to know just from you saying what a few of your temps are...your temperature after ovulation needs to go above the coverline...if you check out the website I gave details of then you can trial the software on there rather than you having to do it yourself...

Here's some more info on how to do it...

http://www.pinelandpress.com/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

and this...

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/bbt-chart.html

You need to look at your cycle as a whole rather than just looking at a few days as it won't tell you much just from that....

Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you very much Minxy


----------

